# Console light & quarter window info



## Sully (Jan 21, 2014)

Good day all, 
Would anyone know where to get a console light harness or electric socket for console lid bulb for a 67?
Can anyone tell me how to hookup a switch for the reverse lights on a 67, the rev.light connector is still present by the trans tunnel?
Does anyone know if the quarter window rollers are riveted or bolted?
Thanks to all who can guide me in the right direction with these items.


----------

